# Mobile phone network



## Keyz (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi all...

I was just wondering if anyone could give me info on mobile phone networks.

Ive just bought an iPhone 6 in the UK and I will be taking it with me to Gran Canaria soon. It is on EE (T-Mobile/Orange) network. Does anyone know if I can use any sim card from over there in my phone or would it need to be unlocked?

Also, what network is the best to use for data as I doubt I will be calling the UK.
Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Keyz said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone could give me info on mobile phone networks.
> 
> ...


It will need to be unlocked before you can use a different SIM, even if you get one from Orange España.

Best advice is to ask your neighbours which networks work best where you live, as coverage varies especially in mountainous regions. Movistar is the main supplier but there are all the usual names like Orange and Vodafone. Depending how long you are staying, you can choose between PAYG (tarjeta prepago) or monthly contract (contrato).


----------



## Keyz (Jan 10, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> It will need to be unlocked before you can use a different SIM, even if you get one from Orange España.
> 
> Best advice is to ask your neighbours which networks work best where you live, as coverage varies especially in mountainous regions. Movistar is the main supplier but there are all the usual names like Orange and Vodafone. Depending how long you are staying, you can choose between PAYG (tarjeta prepago) or monthly contract (contrato).


Thank you for your help, very appreciated.
I thought I might have to unlock it first but was not sure. I will see if apple will do it for me before I fly over and then I can ask around once there.
Thanks again


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Keyz said:


> Thank you for your help, very appreciated.
> I thought I might have to unlock it first but was not sure. I will see if apple will do it for me before I fly over and then I can ask around once there.
> Thanks again


Read this article first!

How to unlock any iPhone and use any SIM - PC Advisor


----------



## Keyz (Jan 10, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> Read this article first!
> 
> How to unlock any iPhone and use any SIM - PC Advisor



Thanks for that.
Apparently, my phone should be unlocked as its brand new but I will have to try a few sim cards in it to find out. If not, £20 to EE is a good price to make sure its done correctly.:fingerscrossed:


----------

